# con circuito con sensor LM135 para detector de presencia en espacio cerrad



## ManoloAndaluz (Ene 4, 2009)

Hola, necesito hacer un circuito que sólo disponga de un enchufe para alimentar todos los sistemas que utilice. Se dispone de un sensor de temperatura LM135 y una entrada de referencia programable. Si la temperatura supera la marcada en la entrada de referencia, se cerrará un circuito de 220Vef que permitirá alimentar el dispositico de potencia conectado a dicho circuito (>60W). Evite el repiqueteo en la conexión (¿?). Además debe tener la posibilidad de que se conecten dispositivos de potencia superior a 500W y la posibilidad de controlar el tiempo de conexión de el/los dispositivo/s una vez que se cumple la premisa inicial de la entrada programable.

Bueno pues necesito ayuda porque no sé cómo empezar. Para la entrada progtramable habiá pensado en utilizar un potenciómetro (para poder variarla temperatura requerida) y para lo de mantener un tiempo funcionando, un 555. Pero no sé muy bién cómo unirlo todo. ¿alguien me piede ayudar?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2009)

Un LM135 para detectar presencia no me parece una buena opción

Me parece que sería mejor esto otro, sensor piroelectrico o sensor PIR

http://www.electan.com/catalog/sensor-pir-infrarrojos-pasivos-p-2652.html

O ya armado

http://www.domaut.com/ael5200.htm


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Ene 6, 2009)

Gracias, pero ¿alguien tendría ejemplos de circuitos sencillos con el LM135?


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 6, 2009)

Checando en las hojas de datos veo que el LM135 es un diodo Zener sensible a la temperatura cuya salida por lo general se calibra a 10 mV/ºK, en las mismas hojas de datos vienen algunas formas de conectar donde unas de las más fáciles es siendo parte de un divisor de tensión. Después la tensión de salida la puedes llevar a un comparador que puedes construir con un OpAmp o usar otro chip y ya usar el NE555 como decías, para la etapa de potencia yo usaría simplemente Reles que lo accionaría activándolo con un transistor que a su vez sea activado por el 555.
Éxito!
Buena Vibra!

DataSheet LM135:
http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/L/LM135H.PDF


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2009)

ManoloAndaluz dijo:
			
		

> Gracias, pero ¿alguien tendría ejemplos de circuitos sencillos con el LM135?


Pensaste que ese sensor o su hermano LM35 trabajan *por contacto físico* con el objeto al que le quieres medir la temperatura o en tu caso detectar presencia.

Si la persona que quieres detectar no esta en contacto físico con el sensor, este NO se enterará de su temperatura ni de su presencia.

Tal vez funcionaría si la habitación fuera de unos 0,60 m², la temperatura de la habitación fuera distinta a la del cuerpo humano y la persona se quedara el tiempo necesario como para provocar un cambio de la temperatura ambiente suficiente como para ser detectada. Son demasiadas condiciones.


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 6, 2009)

Jejejeje
Cierto lo que dice Fogonazo, esos sensores son como más para medir la temperatura ambiental.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Ene 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos, pero no puedo usar relés como dice sangreaztk, por eso una vez que tengo la salida del comparador ¿cómo hago para que si es la proveniente del lm135 funcione un determinado tiempo un aparato y si es la proveniente del poptenciometro no funcione nada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

Con la salida de tu comparador "Disparas" un monoestable, con este mantienes encendido "Algo" durante el tiempo que calcules, terminado el tiempo, el "Algo" se apaga
Pon en el buscador del foro "Monoestable & 555" (Por ejemplo) y hay otros tipos mas con otros integrados.


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Ene 7, 2009)

Gracisa y perdón por la ignorancia y la insistencia pero con la salida del comparador no quiero que siempre se dispare el monoestable, sólo si es la proveniente del lm135, ¿cómo puedo hacer esa distinción? Eso es lo que me tiene loco pensando y pensando y alo mejor es algo muy sencillo pero no encuentro el modo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2009)

En tu comparador tienes 2 valores a comparar (Valga la redundancia) uno lo ajustas tu que sera el punto o tensión de disparo (Y una ves ajustado queda fijo) y el otro proviene del LM135, así que tu monoestable solo responde a lo que varía, en tu caso el LM135 --> Temperatura.
Ajustas una temperatura, por debajo de esta es comparador no da señales de vida, si la temperatura sube el comparador manda un pulso al monoestable

Alternativas
Se puede hacer al revés, que dispare si la temperatura baja
Se puede hacer con 2 comparadores que detecten si la temperatura sube o baja de un valor


----------



## sangreaztk (Ene 7, 2009)

Por que no puedes usar Reles????? los reles irían después del 555 en configuración monoestable, para que solo se activen por un tiempo. el monoestable lo accionas como dice Fogonazo, sabes algo de OpAmps? investiga en internet sobre comparadores (ejemplo: http://www.unicrom.com/tut_comparadores.asp). Si no son reles, para manejar cargas en alterna podrías ocupar también triacs.
Buena Vibra!


----------



## ManoloAndaluz (Ene 8, 2009)

sangreaztk dijo:
			
		

> Por que no puedes usar Reles????? los reles irían después del 555 en configuración monoestable, para que solo se activen por un tiempo. el monoestable lo accionas como dice Fogonazo, sabes algo de OpAmps? investiga en internet sobre comparadores (ejemplo: http://www.unicrom.com/tut_comparadores.asp). Si no son reles, para manejar cargas en alterna podrías ocupar también triacs.
> Buena Vibra!


Gracias por vuestras rápidas respuestas.
No puedo usar relés porque se supone que el circuito tiene que poder ofrecer las mismas prestaciones aunque pasen años y se use mucho y los relés se van gastando.
Sí, los Opamps los conozco comoya he dicho antes y el triac tambien, el problema es para distoinguir esas salidas, ya que del comparador siempre saldrá una señal (la mayor) y aun no logro entender cómo las distinguirñia, cual sería el paso intermedio (qué componentes y como se conectarian) entre un triac o el 555 y la salida del comparador


----------

